# A/c problems? Cheap and all work guaranteed!



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Tring to get some work to finance my hunting adventures for the kids and myself. I am licenced and have numerous referalls apon request.I am the director of mechanical engineering at our company. I promise you no one can beat my prices and quality of work! 

Call me anytime @ 850-4606313

Thanks guys! 

MATT


----------



## captsi (Feb 26, 2011)

auto or resident?


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Residential all makes and models!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Work still available!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

3 pff members taken care of who is next?


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Heating time is here!!!


----------

